# 23 year old... 2 years NCB



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi!

I've been reading on here for a while now, but just decided to sign up.. I've been wanting a R33-GTR for a while now since I drove my friends.. I've been looking at insurance quotes, Elephant quoted me at around £3000 online however that was on a UK car, they won't quote for an import.. is import insurance vastly more expensive or do they just need more info before they can quote? 
Im 23 years old with 2 years exp and 2 years NCB, no convictions or points.. Is it worth me trying Adrian flux ?

Thx in advance for any helpful comments!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Most places are seriously clamping down on under 25s driving these sorts of cars (Group 20).

You could try Adrian Flux but in all honesty you should expect to have to pay a small fortune with anyone due to your relatively low experience and NCB.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sell a kidney. You'll need to if you wanna insure an import...

28 3 yrs NCB but no accident history at all. Best I could get on a R32 GTR with wheels, filter & exhaust was £1,500 fully comp! Eek!!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Are there any UK GTR's at all, or are they all imports.. £3k is about my limit on insurance really...


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

hmm, Elephant quoted me £2200 for a UK car on 5000 miles.. not tooooo bad I suppose


----------



## Jay R34 (Aug 26, 2004)

Grex what are u driving at the moment?


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

only a crappy seat leon at the moment, it'll probably go against me with a specialist as i know they give better quotes if your already in a performance car, but hey!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

The problem with quotes from Elephant/Tesco etc is they will quote for a stock Skyline. The minute you mention the mods on the car (cos there will be) the price shoots through the roof. I'm 26, with 5 years driving and 3 or 4 NCB and am paying close to 2K. Mind you thats my first year with the car (33 GTR) and am told it will be cheaper next time, think they also said somthing about flying pigs


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

3 grand limit on insurance?!!?! wtf!!! your nuts mate!  what job do you do?! and any vancancies!!!

even if i had the dispoasable income, I wouldnt want to give the money grabing so and sos the pleasure of parting me from it!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

There is a guy with a GTS-T that is 23 years old I think ,not sure what he paying but is cheaper than the quates you mention I'm sure .I heard also that Elephant quate reasnable prices but can be a bitch for decent payouts if you stack it .


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Alot of it is due to where you live. I sold my grp 19 Sunny GTI-R (all mods declared - exhaust, filter, wheels, lots of interior cosmetics, HKS BOV, uprated brakes) in October 2003. Insurance renewal was £700 fully comp. I looked again at a GTI-R only 7 months later (and this was a STANDARD one!) and my old company quoted me £1,600 to insure it. Apparently statistics in the meantime had upped my postcode risk by one point and more accidents in GTI-Rs had upped their risk rating, which equated to a 130+% rise in my premium  

That's why I bought my R32 GT-R - it was £100 cheaper to insure than a shitbox Pulsar!!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

yeah true, I live right in the middle of nowhere in Lincolnshire where carcrime is non existant!


----------



## Jay R34 (Aug 26, 2004)

Im just gone 23 and have been driving my R34 GTT for nearly a year now, was with Tesco till dec, they quoted me nearly 2500 for my renewal. 5years NCB, cat 1, tracked. Quote was high because of protecting my no claims ( due to me being under 25 it is taken as a percentage of the policy not as a fixed fee. now with keith michaels who quoted me nearly 800 cheaper


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm gonna try very hard to find a totally standard car, i've seen a few claiming to be standard which have been advertised. Are there many UK GTR's or are they ALL imports?


----------



## david_t (Sep 10, 2003)

You might want to try a UK spec 200sx/mr2 turbo would save you about 2K on your insurance, might not be as good but you will be able to mod them and still not get ripped off by as much on the insurance.

If insurance companies where sensible I would have a 32/33 GTR but they are not so I have a 300bhp 2 wheel drive car which is easier to spin and crash  Insurance is dead money, the skyline isnt just in group 20 is in group 20 with a star and warnings to add more money.

Anyways if you still want a GTR you can try Greenlight 01277 263 030, A-Plan 0845 071 1234 (imports only), fluxy

Owners club membership may get you cheaper insurance, some other tricks people use may include putting a girl on as a driver, getting 3rd party fire and theft will half your insurance for an under 25 yo in some cases. Trying different job descriptions etc.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Grex said:


> yeah true, I live right in the middle of nowhere in Lincolnshire where carcrime is non existant!


 I live in the middle of nowhere in Waddington ,where are you mate.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi, I live in south hykeham near the Bentley hotel! Waddington is only a few miles away from me.
There used to be a guy who lived a few doors down from me with a Silver R33-GTR.. I think he might have worked at Halfords as I also saw it there alot, but I think he moved...
If you're ever driving down my way gimme a shout so I can check out your GTR 

email: [email protected]


----------



## Gayle (Nov 23, 2004)

Try Warwick Davies (they advertise in the back of Jap performance) 

I had a quote for £559, this included recovery etc...

I'm 27, 7 years licence and NCB, one accident Not my fault, Admin as a job and always owned sports cars (this seems to make a big difference). I do live in the middle of nowhere.

I am a girlie, so I think that helps. 

Currently I'm stuck with Directline until my NCB is reinstated after the smash. then I'm changing.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

maybe I should have a sex change!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Grex I work at the Bentley ,maybe you have seen my car parked there or my VW tatty camper van .I will be there Thursday from 8am till 3 or 4 ,me and Nobby are thinking abouy going out tommrow night for a spin .


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

The Silver R33 is a GTST which he's now sold for an old Corolla (drag car typey thing!)


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Stealth, I rekon i've seen a dark coloured R33-GTR going in and out of the Bentley a few times recently, trouble is it was dark and I couldn't quite make out the colour, I assume thats probably your car! I work for an I.T company behind Frankie and bennys
It would be cool if maybe sometime you should show me around your car as i've many questions etc, and lets face it, its not the kind of car you can just find kicking around at a garage or dealership, 

Ian, im sure it had a GTR badge on the back and a GTR real spoiler.. hmm or did he just swap the badges around lol.


----------



## Fafifugno (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't have a skyline, but i saw how much I'll pay for Godzilla's insurance: between 2,595.95 and 4,560.46 pounds.

I'm 26, 2 accidents in the last year.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

2 yrs is not enough experience to drive a powerful animal like an R33 GTR, why not buy a 200 sx at least that will teach you how to handle a rwd car with a turbo!

happy motoring  



Grex said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been reading on here for a while now, but just decided to sign up.. I've been wanting a R33-GTR for a while now since I drove my friends.. I've been looking at insurance quotes, Elephant quoted me at around £3000 online however that was on a UK car, they won't quote for an import.. is import insurance vastly more expensive or do they just need more info before they can quote?
> Im 23 years old with 2 years exp and 2 years NCB, no convictions or points.. Is it worth me trying Adrian flux ?
> ...


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Interesting send an in experienced driver over to a 200sx that is even more tailhappy than a skyline, and doesnt have any electrical computer gubbins to get you out of trouble when you get into to it.. hrrrrm nice advice 

You want him to stack it or soemthing? 

Butuz


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

how about a mk 2 ford escort rwd low power


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Yunis A said:


> 2 yrs is not enough experience to drive a powerful animal like an R33 GTR, why not buy a 200 sx at least that will teach you how to handle a rwd car with a turbo!
> 
> happy motoring


I've driven a number of skylines, a 500BHP supra, a TVR Cerbera and a 911 turbo round cadwell park! I'm quite capable of handling a GTR... I just aint owned one.
Please don't insult my abilities!


----------

